# Who's my daddy?



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Lots of High Plains dogs listed on k9data.com For example

Pedigree: HighPlains It's A Fact UD, JH, NAJ, MXP, AJP, NFP, CCA, WC, VC

Not sure it is the same kennel or breeder as you though. The breeder is Susan Faulkner and she appears to live in Colorado. Very nice pedigrees on the dogs I looked at.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And what appears to be a different High Plains kennel as well

Pedigree: High Plains Ozzie

Looks like at least two kennels, one more active back in the late 90's, and one more active now

http://www.k9data.com/verify.asp?breed=1


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=17383 GMHR KC's High Plains Raider JH WC 4/17/1994
breeder Kaye Culbertson AKC 25628307

This dog goes back to Holoway Barty

I am wondering if High Plains may only be part of the name you remember.
I would look around on K9data.com at the dogs that came out of Holoway Barty and something may trigger more of your memory.

Good Luck on your search.


----------



## Coloradoan (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice and information. After digging through the K9data.com database, I think, although not certain, that the breeder's name is Jodie Ullrich. Does anyone know whether they are still involved in breeding goldens?


----------



## TobeyBurke (Apr 25, 2012)

*Jodie Urrlich*



Coloradoan said:


> Nearly 13 years ago, very near Hemingford, Nebraska I met the perfect golden retriever. Now, after a devastating flood destroying most of our documents, followed by two moves, we've hit a dead end looking for her lineage. The breeder was went by, "High Plains Retrievers," or something similar to that. She closed out the kennel, and returned to bible college in Oklahoma, and that's where the trail goes cold. She was located in the rural area outside of Hemingford, and bred these fantanstic field goldens. Ours female, Sadie, is 53 pounds, wavy dark-golden hair that seems a throw back to the Holway line. At 12+ years, she still runs and hunts like she's a youngster. We immediately spayed her, and thus never registered with the AKC. Does anyone have any information that might give a clue to her lineage? Better yet, any idea if the breeder is still producing these wonderful dogs? Hopefully this is the right place to post this question. Thanks in advance.


I also purchased a dog from Jodie. Did you ever locate her and/or find out if she was still breeding? Tobey 3038816425


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

This is an interesting thread! I know some people on here are great at this kind of detective work. Good luck!


----------



## TobeyBurke (Apr 25, 2012)

*Jodie Ullrich*



TobeyBurke said:


> I also purchased a dog from Jodie. Did you ever locate her and/or find out if she was still breeding? Tobey 3038816425


I have papers regarding my dog's lineage if you are interested. His d/o/b was 4//1/97.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

ooo I love a good detective story!!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Holway Barty comes from UK Field trial breeding. Annef


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It seems like the best of the line went in this direction, as this bitch from Jodie was bred to Rosehill's Mr. Speaker: Pedigree: Bombshell On The Highplains CDX MH WCX HRCH UH UCDX


----------



## sdaniels (Feb 18, 2013)

I got my first dog from Jodie while she was in Nebraska in the 90's.
they moved to Missouri near Tarchio (sp?) and I drove out there about 9 years ago to get a second pup. Not sure if she is still there but I will look through my dogs paperwork for address/phone number.
the sire was High Plains Heza Husker. Lemme know if you still want info.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I LOVE THIS THREAD.

I recently tried to find the breeder we got my first golden from in 1994. But neither of my parents remember the name of the place - and they wonder if it's still in business all these years later. All they know was it was "north of Toronto" - uxbridge.

This thread inspires me!


----------



## Red goldens (Mar 21, 2015)

I also own a fantastic Golden from Jodie Ulrich. Does anyone have her contact information? She had moved from Nebraska to Oklahoma and then to Wisconsin when I purchased my second Golden from her. I now wish to find her for another and would very much appreciate any inofrmation as to how to contact her! Thankyou, Scott


----------



## Red goldens (Mar 21, 2015)

Hello , If yoiu have Jodies inofrmation I would very much like to contact her for another Golden ! Thanks, Scott.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I have an email for Cecelia Ulrich who has been a GRCA member since 
97. Surely Jodie is a nickname.
PMs coming.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

K-9 Attitude Adjustments Dog Obedience School and here's that Ulrich's website.
Maybe she at least knows the other one.


----------

